# Best Non-Classical albums of 2022



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

What are your favourite Non-Classical etc albums of this year.

Mine in no particular order:

1. `Ants from up there` by Black Country, Main Road
2. `Land of Dreams` by Mark Owen
3. `Self-titled` by Marcus Mumford
4. Gold rush kid - George Ezra


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In order:

Big Time - Angel Olsen
Closure/Continuation - Porcupine Tree 
Elements - Manticore


----------



## Levent (19 d ago)

Monsters From The Id by Ben Craven (Song: Die Before You Wake 19:32) Australia
Apocalypse Now by Ranestrane (Song: Napalm 20:12) Italy
Godzilla by Audio'm (Song: Godzilla 43:30) France

Bonus

Son by Obiymy Doschu* - 2017 (Song: Son 07:12)

*Ukrainian band that I have listened to a lot this year


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

"Aphantasia" - Noveller
"Born Against" - Amigo the Devil
"Inside"(The Album) - Bo Burnham


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For the genres I listen to other than classical (various subgenres of prog, and jazz), 2022 was a pretty good year. Not as good as some, but still good.
This is probably about 50% of my purchases of new, not reissues or archive material, in 2022.

*Green Asphalt - S/T* / New Swedish band with some definite Gentle Giant influences. Really good stuff, this!
*Eclectic Maybe Band - Again Alors?* / Belgian avant-prog band, with a bit of Zappa influence, and even a touch of Canterbury. This one is certainly ’out there’, but it is still compelling. There are 21 musicians that play on the album, but not all at the same time.
*Alex Anthony Faide - Particles of the Infinite* / To say this is a Fripp/Crimson inspired recording, does not do it justice. This Argentinian guitarist has Fripp’s very difficult picking technique down. But he uses Fripp as a jumping off point, and adds his own personality.
*Karfagen - Land of Green and Gold */ While I admit, this *Ukrainian* artist/band treads over some familiar prog ground, it is done so well, with such great melodies, that it is hard to argue with the results. Not breaking any new ground, but just plain good.
*Scatter The Atoms That Remain - Emancipation Suite* / The best terms I could use to describe this monster album, would be ’spiritual jazz’, not too unlike something from *Pharoah Samders*. All members are world class jazz players.
*Yang - Designed for Disaster* / Quite heavy (but not metal) Crimson influenced prog, from long time influential French guitarist, Frédéric L’Épée.
*October Equus - Noches Blancas, Luces Rojas* / Spanish band in the avant-prog subgenre. Somewhat dark, but with moments of playfulness.
*Bubblemath - Turf Ascension* / Unique sounding prog band from the US. Usually quite complex, but doesn’t lose sight of melody.
*Knekklectric - Alt Blir Verre* / very good melodic prog band from Norway, with a touch of jazz.
*Janel Leppin - Ensemble Volcano Ash* / Excellent chamber-jazz, with a bit of avant-garde leanings.
*The Tangent - The Songs from the Hard Shoulder* /Another killer release by prog band, The Tangent. Van Der Graaf Generator heaviness at times, with some Canterbury touches.
*Thumbscrew - Multicolored Midnight */ NY scene jazz with the great Mary Halvorson on guitar, and Michael Formenak on upright bass. Sometimes leans toward avant-garde.
*7th Sense - Light in Chaos* / Contemporary jazz. While not avant-garde, it is certainly progressive. Great playing, and rhythmically complex.
*Mary Halvorson - Amarylis* / Near brilliant progressive jazz by this creative guitarist.
*Mary Halvorson - Belladonna* / More in the chamber-jazz vein.


*designsfx OP*
256 posts


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the Mary Halvorson Amaryllis. I can't think of any other 2022 releases I picked up.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't listen to many new releases, but these are albums which I was very impressed by and would listen to on repeat.

Funk Poems for 'Bird' - Timuçin Şahin's Flow State
Hymne d'automne - Cécile Cappozzo Quintet
Mesmerism - Tyshawn Sorey Trio
Mondays at The Enfield Tennis Academy - Jeff Parker ETA IVtet
Shebang - Oren Ambarchi
Winter Solos - Catherine Sikora


----------

